# Hoop summit 4th April



## ivo_krka (Jan 29, 2004)

Hoop summit will surely be a great game. Best HS prospects against Internationals. It's really going to be a good game and a lot of players could improve their draft stock (some of them could fall down on the other hand).

The only thing that's not clear to me is how will Biedrins play when he's playing junior qulifying games for the European championship.

My personal prediction is that Internationals will win and Ukic is going to be MVP if he gets enough minutes.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

US is going to kill them. There is only one first round 2004 draft prospect in the international team; Ukic. Everyone else is trash except for Yi Jianlian. The US will probably just play too tough for the big thin euros and be WAY too athletic for them to handle.

Oh, and Bierdrins isn't playing. Neither is Chirieav.


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

What time is this game on?


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nimreitz</b>!
> US is going to kill them. There is only one first round 2004 draft prospect in the international team; Ukic. Everyone else is trash except for Yi Jianlian. The US will probably just play too tough for the big thin euros and be WAY too athletic for them to handle.
> 
> Oh, and Bierdrins isn't playing. Neither is Chirieav.


Right... trash:laugh: 
Can't wait for my next post  .


----------



## belgian (Feb 21, 2004)

US will definitely win, all highschool stars will be playing while the European stars aren't playing and are replaced by unknown players.

The game will start on 1:00 PM Central Standard Time


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Its on right now, on Fox Sports Net.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Its on right now, on Fox Sports Net.


they arent showing it in my area so any scouting reports on international players would be appreciated.


----------



## ivo_krka (Jan 29, 2004)

I want a report afterwards.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Roko-Leni Ukic is the World teams best player in this game. He is athletic, has a good handle is tough and confident. But overall there are no real standout players I have seen on the foreign team. I see that a few are predicted. Sergei Monya and Sasha Vujacic are in the game I believe but I don't see anyting great from them. 

The only real reason they are good is because they are fundementally sound. But also, something what was brought up during the game by Denny Crum that said foreign players practice a lot more than American players and they do get paid. So obviously they will be fundementally more sound. 

Jefferson is playing great in this game, really schooling all the post players. Josh Smith is doing well also, he showed a good outside shot which is amazing combined with his size and athletic ability.

But we will see how the second half goes.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> The only thing that's not clear to me is how will Biedrins play when he's playing junior qulifying games for the European championship.


I don't believe he is playing, but Dwight Howard also is not playing along with LaMarcus Aldridge.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Yi looks like a ok center prospect, has a good outside shot but so does Wang ZhiZhi and you all know how that turned out.

Al Jefferson is just totally eating them up. Gay is also player wonderful basketball and JR Smith just threw down a sick dunk and is starting to get hot from outside.

The US is just superior physically to the world team. 

61-44 score at this moment.


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> Sergei Monya and Sasha Vujacic are in the game I believe but I don't see anyting great from them.


Vujacic played this afternoon in Italy, and Monya did the same yesterday in Russia.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Vujacic played this afternoon in Italy, and Monya did the same yesterday in Russia.


My mistake then, its kind of hard to keep track of names you heard for the first time. And they sound so foreign to me its almost like gibberish. But now I found a offical roster so I will try not to mix up the names again.

But Christian Odia looks pretty good, he is going to Xavier.

Luka Bogdanovic has a wonderful shot, he looks pretty good. And WOW he is 6-11, he moves like he is 6-6. More accurate than JR Smith but JR Smith is obviously more explosive and has better range. He attempted a 3 point shot almost from half court, at least 5 feet behind the line.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

I wish Andris Biedrins and Ivan Chiriaev could have played in this game. I would have liked to see them go up against Dwight Howard, Josh Smith and Al Jefferson. But Biedrins and Chiriaev had other games to attend and Dwight Howard had a family situation to deal with.

Ukic has really gone away here in the second half, he has not done much and has not played much.

But Josh Smith just continues to impress, what a wonderful wing player he will be.


----------



## DocBakk (Jan 3, 2003)

Josh Smith is nasty:yes:


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

http://nbadraft.net/profiles/marcusvieira.asp

Ok ummm I am not seeing the Reggie Miller comparison, heck I have not even noticed him on the court. For some reason everyone tends to overrated foreign players. But in reality they play in a different league overseas, that is a totally different game. 

American players always get a bad rap. Everyone says they are selfish and egotistical but it sure doesn't look like that in this game. And really obviously foreign players will play as a team when they are getting paid to play basketball. Remember US kids do not get paid to play basketball until they get to the NBA or a league like the NBDL.


----------



## Markoishvili (Jul 21, 2003)

Ukic stats?


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Luka Bogdanovic has 20 points and 8 rebounds with 1:37 left. Still surprising that Ukic has done so little in the second half.

Again Al Jefferson is just dominating in the post, he is playing wonderful.

Sebastian scored 6 points 7 assists but totally controled the game and ran the team to a T.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

before i forget thanks for the rundown ozzy, the checks in the mail.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

*Final score USA 99 World 79.*



I am not sure what Ukic gets, maybe they will do summary run through after the game.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> 
> 
> Sebastian scored 6 points 7 assists but totally controled the game and ran the team to a T.


I think this is why I rate him so high, he just knows how to run a team. He needs to develop his shot but IMO that is one of the easiest things to improve in the NBA. After seeing the effect TJ Ford had on the Bucks, Sebastian has to be taken high.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

MemphisX you rank Josh Smith *way* two low, he totally dominated this game, shot three pointers and slashed the lane.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> MemphisX you rank Josh Smith *way* two low, he totally dominated this game, shot three pointers and slashed the lane.


Obviously....didn't know his shot (meaning form) was that developed.

Bet you he will move up on my after the college season Mock Draft on Monday night.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

Josh Smith had 27 points 6 rebounds.

They did not give out any other stats. Ukic probably had around 10 points a few assists, he did not do great but look solid.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Al Jefferson needs to develop post moves.

J.R. Smith needs to pass more.

Josh Smith needs more confidence in his Jump shot instead of relying solely on taking it to the rack.

No foreign prospects really impressed me at all; I was disappointed by Yi.

I only saw the second half.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Al Jefferson needs to develop post moves.
> 
> J.R. Smith needs to pass more.
> 
> ...


What in the world are you talking about? Al Jefferson has fine post moves, he has a good back to the basket game and he can simply score in the post. Heck he dominated down there in that game. And footwork will develop in time.

JR Smit does *not* need to pass more. Why would he? He is a scorer and he is a shooter. Sebastian the PG is supposed to set up his teammates not JR Smith. He is a gunner and why change him? He does not have the handles to be a penetration and dish SG. And really it would be stupid to ask him to do that.

Josh Smith does not need more confidence in his shot, he takes it to the hoop because he can. Why shoot a three pointer you can get anytime you want when you can drive the lane? He is a athlete and again you can get off a jump shot at anytime. And he made a few impressive shots outside the paint in this game.

How didn't Bogdanovic impress you?


----------



## PoorPoorSonics (Mar 20, 2004)

did Swift play?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PoorPoorSonics</b>!
> did Swift play?


wasnt picked and he was a consensus top 10 pick nationally, maybe they had enough big men.


----------



## DocBakk (Jan 3, 2003)

No swift didn't. 

Ozzy's right, Jefferson's post moves are at least solid, the two smiths are playing exactly to thier strengths. The best HSers (McDOnalds all americans basically) every year are very good but top to bottom this years seniors are extra special. I hope we can get a good number of them to go to college to help boost the NCAA's for a year or two.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> What in the world are you talking about? Al Jefferson has fine post moves, he has a good back to the basket game and he can simply score in the post. Heck he dominated down there in that game. And footwork will develop in time.
> 
> JR Smit does *not* need to pass more. Why would he? He is a scorer and he is a shooter. Sebastian the PG is supposed to set up his teammates not JR Smith. He is a gunner and why change him? He does not have the handles to be a penetration and dish SG. And really it would be stupid to ask him to do that.
> ...


Al Jefferson only dunks. I didn't see him do anything besides dunk on far weaker (physically) competition. He needs moves if he's gonna be in the NBA.

J.R. Smith needs to pass more instead of settle for bad shots. Yes, he has a green light, but he needs to recognize when to shoot and when to give it to someone else. I mean, there were a few shots I saw where he missed the rim altogether.

Josh Smith won't be able to take it to the rack like that in the NBA. These guys can continue to play like this at the high school level, but since I'm assuming they are going to the nba, I'm judging them like NBA players. Ben Wallace, Shaquile O'Neil, Yao Ming....these aren't guys that Smith can take it at. Every NBA team has a big man to clog up the middle. On one play he broke his man's ankles and took it to the rack for a sick dunk. While it's nice for highlight purposes, I would have liked to see him take the open 18 foot J.

Bogdanovic just didn't stand out; none of the foreigners did. He had a great game indicated by the stat sheet though.

EDIT: Jefferson is definitely a glass eater though. I would take him on my team just for that. IF he spends a year in college (please, please, please) he should really develop into a nice player.

Did you catch the interview with Josh Smith at the end of the game "Josh, what are your plans this summer before you enroll at Indiana in the fall" I mean, do your research guy! Even Smith couldn't believe the guy asked him that question.


----------



## Dreamteam29 (Apr 4, 2004)

I've read lots of stuff about Josh Smith, I've seen several clips of him, and every time I hear about him I only hear good things. 

For anyone who has seen him play extensively (like a couple of games), how high do you rate his potentia? Can he possibly become a Tmac type player?


----------



## aeroe (Aug 29, 2003)

Josh Smith is a mystery when it comes to his perimeter skills. On one trip he nails a three, open, but nice none-the-less. The next half he misses the rim by about 5 feet, the shot wasn't deflected but he was contested. Another contested shot from inside the arc was also way off. His FG% is high due mostly because of dunks and pointblank putbacks.
His handle is decent, still favors the left. Sometimes forgets what he's doing and loses control either driving or just pivoting. What he has improved was his intensity on the defensive end. He showed that from the McD game as well. He's diving, contesting shots, hitting the boards like he should, and taking charges.


----------



## dounble (Mar 4, 2003)

> Luka Bogdanovic has a wonderful shot, he looks pretty good. And WOW he is 6-11, he moves like he is 6-6


bogdanovic is definitively 6-9,maybe 6-9 1/2.he was transfered to the pf-position this season.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nimreitz</b>!
> 
> 
> Al Jefferson only dunks. I didn't see him do anything besides dunk on far weaker (physically) competition. He needs moves if he's gonna be in the NBA.


Isn't that what you're supposed to do? He reminds me so much of a young Amare. Very, very aggressive. Attacks the rim all the time. You can't teach aggression. Some players just attack the rim.

I hope he goes directly to the NBA. College coaches have a tendency to kill aggression these days unless the player goes to a program that feels blessed they came and gives them freedom.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Josh Smith was really impressive, more so than in the McDonald's game... I can see why some people think he can become a Tracy McGrady type player. He's more than just an athlete.


----------



## hogfan (Dec 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 
> unless the player goes to a program that feels blessed they came and gives them freedom.


He is, believe me.


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Josh Smith is the TRUTH*

I could be wrong, but after seeing Josh Smith play, a few times actually, I think with the right Coaching, he just may be the Best player taken in this Draft.....

People who say hes still two years away from contributing I think are wrong, because he under the right situation if he gets playing time, I could see him putting up 10 PPG his Rookie Season.....

Hes a HECK of a Slasher, and can Pretty much Block anyones shot in the paint, (and yes I think He will Block a shot or two of Yaos) and devolping a solid jumper, while working on Shot selection, he will be GOOD. 

Will he be a T-Mac, I would probably shy away form that, HOWEVER, I do think he will be solid, maybe even great!

I see him still being a top 7 pick.... Probably around 4 or 5 would be my guess...

PLus I think he is the tyoe of player, that can put Butts in Seats in the NBA, (Vince Carter like) IMO


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Josh Smith won't be able to take it to the rack like that in the NBA. These guys can continue to play like this at the high school level, but since I'm assuming they are going to the nba, I'm judging them like NBA players. Ben Wallace, Shaquile O'Neil, Yao Ming....these aren't guys that Smith can take it at. Every NBA team has a big man to clog up the middle. On one play he broke his man's ankles and took it to the rack for a sick dunk. While it's nice for highlight purposes, I would have liked to see him take the open 18 foot J.


 Ok Josh Smith is 6-8 so yeah, he is not a "big man". He is a athletic slashing SF unless he will grow a few inches but he will still be a slashing SF.

But you must remember these are high school basketball players. Obviously they need to improve, heck people *****ed about the supposed fact that LeBron could not shoot. And you all know how that turned out.

I stand by my comment that JR Smith does not need to learn how to pass and Al Jefferson does not need to work that much on his post moves.


----------



## sonny22 (Dec 28, 2003)

This is the best class in years. Al Jefferson is a monster. Why do people hate that he dunks the ball. Do yall expect him to lay it up weakly? Luka Bogdanovic will be in the leauge and will be a star too.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

No I don't expect him to lay it up weakly, I expect a hook shot, or a head fake, or something like that. Anything to prove that he can play. All we know is that he can dunk, and Shaq isn't going to let him dominate a lane and get every dunk he wants in the nba.

Plus, Amare was 2 inches taller and had a much bigger wingspan if I'm correct, so assuming he'll be another Amare is going to be wrong.


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

*We'll see*

FOR evry Amare, theres 10 John Wallaces, or Tyson Chandlers

That said Al looks tough, and could be good, but ywhat makes Amare Stoudemire Great, is DRIVE... HE has the work ethic, the Motivation, and the all out Will to be the Best, and there have only been a handfull of those guys, with that determination in the NBA......

We will just have to wait and see about Al Jefferson


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nimreitz</b>!
> No I don't expect him to lay it up weakly, I expect a hook shot, or a head fake, or something like that. Anything to prove that he can play. All we know is that he can dunk, and Shaq isn't going to let him dominate a lane and get every dunk he wants in the nba.
> 
> Plus, Amare was 2 inches taller and had a much bigger wingspan if I'm correct, so assuming he'll be another Amare is going to be wrong.


Amare is not two inches taller than Jefferson. They are the same size. Also remember Amare was 19 going on 20 when he entered the league.


----------



## sonny22 (Dec 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nimreitz</b>!
> No I don't expect him to lay it up weakly, I expect a hook shot, or a head fake, or something like that. Anything to prove that he can play. All we know is that he can dunk, and Shaq isn't going to let him dominate a lane and get every dunk he wants in the nba.
> 
> Plus, Amare was 2 inches taller and had a much bigger wingspan if I'm correct, so assuming he'll be another Amare is going to be wrong.


Not only are they the same height. Jefferson weighs 25 more punds than Amare coming out. Just wait until he starts lifting weights and puts on some muscle. And why should he head fake Yi, when he can just dunk in his face? You see what happened when the world team tried to lay it up softly of the glass, they got there stuff beat.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sonny22</b>!
> 
> 
> Not only are they the same height. Jefferson weighs 25 more punds than Amare coming out.


I see 6'10'' and 6'8''. I also just read that nba scouts question Jefferson's athleticism after that game; there were no questions like that about Amare.


----------



## sonny22 (Dec 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nimreitz</b>!
> 
> 
> I see 6'10'' and 6'8''. I also just read that nba scouts question Jefferson's athleticism after that game; there were no questions like that about Amare.



Ask Yi Ji Lian about his athleticism. He should still have Al's nuttts cemented in his forehead from the game. Plus he was getting ofensive rebounds from guys taller than him.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

did livingston play in the game?


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> But Christian Odia looks pretty good, he is going to Xavier.


Churchill Odia

Churchill Odia - NBADraft.net

BTW, Josh Smith looked great in that game, the World had no answer for him. Bogdanovic said "you gotta be kidding me" regarding Josh's athleticism.

Ukic played some good D on Telfair, but didn't do much on offense.

I just read on Insider that JR Smith is a consensus lottery pick should he enter the draft this year.

Rudy Gay played pretty good as well.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> did livingston play in the game?


 Nope.





> I see 6'10'' and 6'8''. I also just read that nba scouts question Jefferson's athleticism after that game; there were no questions like that about Amare.


 Why? He is a good thick bulky athlete. He is not great but he is powerful and has good spring in those legs for a guy his size.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The guy that impressed me the most in this game, especially in conjunction with his understated performance at the Mcdonald's all-star game, was Telfair.

I agree with whoever said he basically controlled the game. Kid can pass. He even throws a jawdropping two handed bounce pass to the wing. He's like John Stockton with flair and a little extra zip on his passes.

He's the most mentally ready for the NBA. But damn is he short.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Telfair couldn't shoot a ball into the ocean; go to school kid.

He also doesn't seem as quick as T.J. Ford, so personally I think that that "T.J. Ford with a jumper" comparison that everyone makes is inaccurate. I would probably call him "a slower T.J. Ford"


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sadly enough, they didn't even carry the game here. We don't get FoxSports Net instead we have Comcast Sportsnet, which shows somethings from FSN's coverage and not others. Instead of getting to watch this they were airing the Flyers game. :sour:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sonny22</b>!
> This is the best class in years. Al Jefferson is a monster. Why do people hate that he dunks the ball. Do yall expect him to lay it up weakly? Luka Bogdanovic will be in the leauge and will be a star too.


It is great he can throw down, but he isnt going to be dunking on people's heads left and right in the NBA. If he wants to score in the NBA, he is going to have to have other moves. And I assume he'll be playing at PF, which happens to be the most loaded and talented position in the NBA.


----------



## KeonBackinTO (May 26, 2003)

People questioning Josh Smith's jumper to limit his potential are going to be surprised how well he does in the pros.

Look at Vince Carter coming out he didn't really have a jump shot at all, and he took it to the rack everytime his rookie year and did very very well. Then he developped his jump shot, and was top 5 offensive player in league before injuries. 

Josh Smith will do the same thing, and even if he's jumper isn't as good as Carter's that might be a good thing, since he would take it to the hole more and not rely on jump shot.

Hopefully he falls to around 8 in the draft, not going to happen but he would be great on the Raptors.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nimreitz</b>!
> Telfair couldn't shoot a ball into the ocean; go to school kid.
> 
> He also doesn't seem as quick as T.J. Ford, so personally I think that that "T.J. Ford with a jumper" comparison that everyone makes is inaccurate. I would probably call him "a slower T.J. Ford"


He looked pretty good draining that 3 to close out the half. He was at NBA range.

I also don't like the TJ Ford comparison. He reminds me more of the and1 version of John Stockton. His game managment is outstanding. And his ability to create with his passes, making the right passes, not per se the flashy one, is a huge plus.

I like the kid more each time I see him play.


----------



## ivo_krka (Jan 29, 2004)

Funny thing: someone voted in the poll today.

    :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------

